# hancock giant what will he score



## michael fraser (Aug 6, 2012)

ive had trail cam pic of this deer for 3 years and this is the first day pic


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2012)

Laaaaaawd, look at all that junk !!!!


----------



## chadeugene (Aug 6, 2012)

That's absolutely amazing..  probably the best looking GA deer I've ever seen.


----------



## L204622 (Aug 6, 2012)

nice buck good luck


----------



## ted 88 (Aug 6, 2012)

Lets see some more pics!


----------



## cornpile (Aug 6, 2012)

Man,that is one pretty buck.


----------



## moodman (Aug 6, 2012)

thats not hancock...no way


----------



## bonecollector (Aug 6, 2012)

Rough score will be nice net will be a little different but who cares man that is an absolute giant, stud, beast of a deer i hope you can get him


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 6, 2012)

Needs one more year.


----------



## albridges (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice one! Good luck with him.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 6, 2012)

When did DNR transplant caribou to Georgia


----------



## GTHunter007 (Aug 6, 2012)

That is a beauty of a buck.  Love the trash on him.  Thats what i call a tall narrow 8.  

Unfortunately for his score he won't show very well.  Even with the awesome beam length and ridiculous G2s, as a mainframe 8 pt, which is how he would get his gross score...He's just gonna push the 145 mark.  Short brows and mediocre G3s don't make up for being an 8.  

Main beams of 24&25"...G1s 2"&3"...13&14" G2s...8" G3s  Around 16" of mass per side.  That's a total of 129" before spread.  A generous spread on this buck would be 17 1/2 inside.  Totaling him to 146ish.  

He also is going to hold close to 20-22" of deducts.  You do that math and this unbelievable GA whitetail...is flirting with making P&Y or not.  

That all said...he has over 165" of bone on his head...I would be losing sleep over a buck like that.  He is a special animal.  

Good luck and i hope we get to see you holding this buck in the back of your truck.


----------



## Bucksport (Aug 6, 2012)

You know its a special deer when his kickers have droptines! Good luck! I hope you get him before he breaks any of that off!


----------



## auburndeerhunter (Aug 6, 2012)

omg


----------



## hoppie (Aug 6, 2012)

I just threw up. Man that is a stud. I hope this is near me.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 6, 2012)

He is a beautiful buck..I hope you get him..I wouldn't post pictures of him on here though.. just my opinion.. that deer is awesome


----------



## benosmose (Aug 6, 2012)

I hunted a deer in hancock for 2 years that was the exact same deer as that that was in 2001 and 2002 . He is now dead and my friend Gary Lewis found him while we were sq hunting after deer season We never knew who shot him he was curled up under a creek bank dead and had been since november.I have sheds from him too I will post some pics.If you are not kidding I bet the deer I am talking about and the one in that pic are related.By the way he scored 150s typ and 180 non dont remember the exact meas but he cost me a lot of sleep.


----------



## Cam Fan (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow, good luck with that trophy!!!!


----------



## blackbear (Aug 6, 2012)

Dandy! Take 'em if you can!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 6, 2012)

That's a buck of a lifetime in Georgia! Who cares what he scores?


----------



## bowtie (Aug 6, 2012)

what a stud.....good luck...


----------



## jevans7mm (Aug 6, 2012)

That's a beautiful buck. The picture almost looks like a painting, you should frame it up.


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Aug 6, 2012)

Laaaawwd! if it ain't ole gerber saw blade


----------



## aragorn1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Gulfin (Aug 6, 2012)

Score, schmore....who cares on that thing?!?! That is an awesome buck! Good luck!!


----------



## Dbentley40 (Aug 6, 2012)

You know it's a good deer when you click on the thread and have to scroll down several times just to see all of the rack. He's got a ton of character. Great deer, great pic and good luck!


----------



## Big Doe Down (Aug 6, 2012)

Now THAT is some great character!!!! WOW!


----------



## Tlen (Aug 6, 2012)

man,I  hunting in the  wrong  county  great  buck  good  luck


----------



## BigBrett (Aug 6, 2012)

i just spit beer into my laptop...lordy mercy. i hope you get him and i hope don't have medical issues before or after shooting him. i would.


----------



## Vance Henry (Aug 6, 2012)

If that buck has over 15 inches of abnormal points, and he might, he will be scored as a non-typical.  The abnormal inches would be added to the typical frame to reach his non-typical score.  The difference between the typical frame would be the only deductions (if he qualify's as a non-typical)  Just PM me Michael for more clarification.


----------



## Killdee (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks, I just dodo'ed a little in my britches when I saw that beast.Good luck getting him. Rekon how long before some moron hollers photoshop???????


----------



## fxwg85 (Aug 6, 2012)

I hunt hancock maybe he'll stroll over my way!!!!LOL  That is a stud good luck this year.


----------



## bpryor (Aug 6, 2012)

i think i may have pee'd a little. thats the kind of buck you dream of shooting and forget about the gun when he walks out. hope you nail him!


----------



## Nursebillyga (Aug 6, 2012)

That is a beast. I would not be able to pull the trigger from shaking so bad. Good luck with the giant buck..


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 6, 2012)

What part of county is this from, no exact details, just wondering where his genes are being spread.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Aug 6, 2012)

ultramag said:


> He is a beautiful buck..I hope you get him..I wouldn't post pictures of him on here though.. just my opinion.. that deer is awesome



Best advice right here!


----------



## smitty (Aug 6, 2012)

*Hancock*

What a stud ! Hope he comes through my Timber in Sparta ! Good luck ! That will make you sit long hours waiting !!


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Aug 6, 2012)

That's gotta be 170 without deductions I would think. That's awesome!


----------



## polkmarine (Aug 6, 2012)

really nice deer, hope you get to put him in the back of the truck this year!


----------



## TravisZ7 (Aug 6, 2012)

Score ??? I wouldn't care if he netted 110 !!! That's a stud .. Good luck on him this season


----------



## benosmose (Aug 6, 2012)

*shed*

This is a shed I found in 1999 in the spring.The deer was 2.5 that year and 4.5 when he was found dead.I am gonna post some more pics of the deer when it was found just not around the rack now.I am just hoping your pic is really from the same gene pool as this deer It would sure put a little more thrill in deer hunting if it where near that same location not that you have sold me on this not being a joke yet but hey  I can hope anyhow.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Aug 6, 2012)

Awesome buck. Good luck, and I hope you get him.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Aug 6, 2012)

benosmose said:


> This is a shed I found in 1999 in the spring.The deer was 2.5 that year and 4.5 when he was found dead.I am gonna post some more pics of the deer when it was found just not around the rack now.I am just hoping your pic is really from the same gene pool as this deer It would sure put a little more thrill in deer hunting if it where near that same location not that you have sold me on this not being a joke yet but hey  I can hope anyhow.



Based on those sheds..I'm sayin they are different deer. Maybe, possibly same genes but not the same buck.


----------



## kevincox (Aug 6, 2012)

Great looking unique buck. Who knows maybe your place is next door to mine.LOL


----------



## benosmose (Aug 6, 2012)

BOWHUNTER! said:


> Based on those sheds..I'm sayin they are different deer. Maybe, possibly same genes but not the same buck.


I know its not the same deer in the pic because the sheds are off a 180 inch deer that was found dead in 2002 But i was hoping it was some offspring of that deer a grankid i guess.


----------



## BigPimpin (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow.  Now that a huge buck right here.


----------



## jrc (Aug 6, 2012)

*Hookers kid?*

That deer looks like it has the genes from "Hooker" that was killed a couple of yrs ago on Beaverdam Plantation.  I wonder how close you are to them?  Hooker had 16" G2s I believe and was a pretty young deer when killed.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Aug 6, 2012)

benosmose said:


> I know its not the same deer in the pic because the sheds are off a 180 inch deer that was found dead in 2002 But i was hoping it was some offspring of that deer a grankid i guess.



My bad, guess i should read more carefully..


----------



## benosmose (Aug 6, 2012)

jrc said:


> That deer looks like it has the genes from "Hooker" that was killed a couple of yrs ago on Beaverdam Plantation.  I wonder how close you are to them?  Hooker had 16" G2s I believe and was a pretty young deer when killed.


The deer  found dead was within 2 miles of the place hooker was killed it also has 17 inch g 2s it was a few years older than hooker but it could be a relative of him.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Aug 6, 2012)

I hope you get that big boy.


----------



## bobby07 (Aug 7, 2012)

Post one of the pic's from the last 3 years. Wanna see him grow.


----------



## jpcmidgahunter (Aug 7, 2012)

Absolute Giant. Hope you get him. I killed a deer last year that I had on camera for three years and the first daytime pictures I got of him was first week of October last year. It's almost like he changed his up his entire pattern from the previous years. Maybe he was slipping in his old age.... or had gotten comfortable. Hope you knock that guy down!

I'd guess he's in the high 160s.


----------



## misguided (Aug 7, 2012)

that deer looks like it mingled with the reindeer over in sandersville


----------



## S Adams (Aug 7, 2012)

Man that's a great buck i would nickname him high tower!


----------



## BreamReaper (Aug 8, 2012)

misguided said:


> that deer looks like it mingled with the reindeer over in sandersville



My first thought also, great stag


----------



## albridges (Aug 8, 2012)

2-shot said:


> That's a great buck.  I know where one is in Hancock Co. that will rival most of these big deer but their pics absolutely will not be posted anywhere.  There's some grown uns down there for sure, good luck with him!



Not to hijack the thread but why not show him off to us. If you are concerned about poachers do not tell where it is and if thats not good enough just lie about where it was 

If its the nay sayers who cares what they say 

I just enjoy seeing big bucks on this forum. And I get frustrated when members feel that they cant post pics of nice deer.


----------



## 2-shot (Aug 8, 2012)

I tried to delete my post with my phone earlier but couldn't do it.  That's a real nice buck and I hope you get him.  Sorry if I caused this thread to be hijacked.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 8, 2012)

2-shot said:


> I tried to delete my post with my phone earlier but couldn't do it.  That's a real nice buck and I hope you get him.  Sorry if I caused this thread to be hijacked.


Post the pics Hijacker


----------



## benosmose (Aug 8, 2012)

I have lost faith in this thread you had me for a while but I feel it was wishful thinking.And 2 shot lets see um Ill show mine if u show urs lol


----------



## albridges (Aug 9, 2012)

Michael I apologize for hijacking your thread. And just want to say that is an incredible buck and wish you the best in getting him this year.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 9, 2012)

Hancock county IL maybe!


----------



## Mac (Aug 9, 2012)

nice deer I hope you continue to get pictures


----------



## A.Crawford (Aug 10, 2012)

He's from Hancock county people. Trust me!


----------



## Shorty6_9 (Aug 10, 2012)

I have seen pics of some with similar traits in Hancock! I would make that stand real comfy... get a medical leave of absence from work and not leave the woods for a while!!


----------



## benosmose (Aug 19, 2012)

A.Crawford said:


> He's from Hancock county people. Trust me!


 Now why would we trust you this is the only thread you have posted on lets see some more fake pics to rile us a bit.


----------



## michael fraser (Aug 28, 2012)

trust me it is real ill post some of him with out velvet this week


----------



## kathy1959 (Aug 29, 2012)

OMG! Good luck he is awesome...


----------



## CYPRESS SOUTH (Aug 29, 2012)

moodman said:


> thats not hancock...no way



more pics


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 31, 2012)

michael fraser said:


> trust me it is real ill post some of him with out velvet this week


This weeks bout over


----------



## young gunna (Aug 31, 2012)

Thats Hancock! I seen this deer  before


----------



## Jackson Co. Boy (Oct 26, 2012)

Bbd 100%


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 26, 2012)

looks like the Balwin co buck taken last week
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=718398


----------



## Woodsong (Oct 26, 2012)

Someone needs to tell Santa his reindeer have gotten loose and have been mating with GA deer!


----------



## chefrific (Oct 26, 2012)

That buck was killed in neighboring Baldwin county....





and here is the link to the thread about it....
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=718398


----------



## duck-dawg (Oct 26, 2012)

Yep...that's definitely him. Wow, that's an impressive deer.


----------



## chefrific (Oct 26, 2012)

Just a shame that he didn't make it to the rut and spread those crazy genetics.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Oct 26, 2012)

chefrific said:


> Just a shame that he didn't make it to the rut and spread those crazy genetics.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> I bet he spread some last year and the yr before and the yr before and the.....well you get the picture


----------



## BigSwole (Oct 26, 2012)

How far is baldwin co from the ops location?


----------



## southernboy2147 (Oct 26, 2012)

bilgerat said:


> looks like the Balwin co buck taken last week
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=718398



ya i was thing about this to..

OP???


----------



## willie1971 (Oct 26, 2012)

you right, Baldwin county.  LOL


----------



## Skyjacker (Oct 27, 2012)

I think he'll gross over 150 with the junk.


----------



## tcdeerhunter (Oct 28, 2012)

Was this deer just killed?  Thought i saw it in the truck buck contest.


----------



## jpatton (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice buck


----------



## chasity_shawty (Oct 31, 2012)

*Im saying the same thing........Come to my stand in Hancock County!!!!*




fxwg85 said:


> I hunt hancock maybe he'll stroll over my way!!!!LOL  That is a stud good luck this year.


----------



## ghadarits (Oct 31, 2012)

I think that deer was killed in Baldwin County last week or the week before. Check out the deer hunting forum and search Baldwin County


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 31, 2012)

The area is right on the line of both counties.


----------



## michael fraser (Nov 16, 2012)

yes he was hafe of my land is in baldwin that would be my best friend alan with it i also killed a 130in deer 2 days befor he was shot and my gorlfriend killed a 127 in 9 point the same weekend


----------



## jimmellow (Nov 19, 2012)

He would score a ride in the back of my truck.


----------

